# Help... I feel like I'm wasting time...



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello... I have been at college for 3-4 weeks now doing business and IT studies level 1... and its mind numbingly boring I feel like I'm wasting time. never went to secondary school so I had no friends coming in to college and here I made some but I really dislike my lessons. I dont have any aspirations in life but to make my mother happy I made up one "I wanna move to japan and become an English teacher!" I dont know why I said that I just wanted to give her hope: / but if I'm completely honest I dont know what I want to be... I dont know who I am.. I have basically no friends I feel lonely as ****... ive distanced myself from everyone... I need some help. I dont know what to do! I feel caged. I started looking into music because I always wanted to learn the piano (That and the violin) But I couldnt say anything... People would think me childish, I would never be able to do anything with those skills. I always enjoyed writing stories as a child and used to tell my friends "When I grow up I'm gonna make games and movies! I will be on the story board and everything!" Theres so many things I wanna try but so little time I dont know what to do anymore I just need... some help.


----------



## zeflyguy (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation. I feel like college isn't for me. I can't focus on homework. It gets me thinking about the future, which makes me super anxious and depressed. Practically everything about college so far has gotten me anxious and depressed. I want to please my family and friends, but I don't think I can continue on. I want to drop out, and I think I will.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

The stuff you used to say as a kid is similar to what I'm still saying lol. I'm so stupidly optimistic.

At least you've made some friends, that's the real most important part of any stage of education. I haven't made a single friend at Uni yet and I feel like I've not even been given any options. And I'm stuck now for the next three years... my room totes feels like a prison :/

Since you've only been there 4 weeks can you change subject?


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Droidsteel said:


> The stuff you used to say as a kid is similar to what I'm still saying lol. I'm so stupidly optimistic.
> 
> At least you've made some friends, that's the real most important part of any stage of education. I haven't made a single friend at Uni yet and I feel like I've not even been given any options. And I'm stuck now for the next three years... my room totes feels like a prison :/
> 
> Since you've only been there 4 weeks can you change subject?


Yeah I think I can change subject but I'm scared to... I mean I have no aspirations in life I don't know what to change to...


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

zeflyguy said:


> I'm in a similar situation. I feel like college isn't for me. I can't focus on homework. It gets me thinking about the future, which makes me super anxious and depressed. Practically everything about college so far has gotten me anxious and depressed. I want to please my family and friends, but I don't think I can continue on. I want to drop out, and I think I will.


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Idk but there's nothing wrong with getting some hobbies like piano or violin.. It's not like you have to be musician, just make it a hobby, to relieves all the stress from studying.
I don't really like what I'm studying at college right now too, it's totally different from what I used to plan. But at least try to see the positive side of what you're studying.


----------

